# Smallies from OH River



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Caught a couple smallies on OHRiver this morning, was hoping to p/up wipers, caught first smallie by accident, was breaking down 12' casting pole w/striper rooster tail dangling in water, caught me by surprise!  
That was off the rocks on KY side at Meldahl.
Took ferry to OH, down from lock on OH side, 3 more smallies and a white bass.
Had to almost cast into rocks, just a foot of shore or so.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

You sure that second fish isnt a LM?


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

One of those is either a largemouth or a spot


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

You're probably right, I did think the one with the stripe was a little different.
I'm so used to whites and wipers I've forgotten what a LM looks like! 
Thanks for straightening me out. I should have said "Caught a couple of fish on the OR today" and left it at that! 
At least my fishing was complimented with some catching today! 
LMJeff


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Jeff, 

LM or SM they both look good to me. Can't wait to get out with you again.
Did you say Aug. 5th would work for you?

BlueWater


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's do 8/5, summer's running out. Might hook up with Creekwalker too, float Rocky Fork?
Check out www.glucosemag.com they had great article on Ohio floats.
LMJeff


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

thats all the matters!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck floating RFC I did it a month and a half ago and it took alot of dragging. It was worth the work though. We caught some nice fish. I will give it another go in the fall.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish...I have been introduced to the Southern Ohio rivers more this year and seem to do well each time...caught a boatload of Saugers and Saugeye a couple months back from the Muskigam(spelling wrong) most were small but it was a blast anyway as soon as you could get the jig down to them they were on it..looking forward to getting down more often..work and the honey-do list limits time though.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

bronzebackyac said:


> Good luck floating RFC I did it a month and a half ago and it took alot of dragging. It was worth the work though. We caught some nice fish. I will give it another go in the fall.


bronzebackyac, what stretch did you float? I was sort of afraid of that, especially at this time of year. The USGS shows paint creek nearby (Bainbridge) at less than 25% of average.

Anybody else out there near Rocky Fork who could give us a current "real time" report on the floatability of the creek?


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

There you have it folks, Rocky Fork is low. 
Let's do a stretch of LMR 8/5, John can get his pontoon in, and we don't have to drag anything. Loveland to Newtown? All dayer, easily.
LMJeff


----------

